# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Windows 7

## Sanych

*Windows 7* новый выпуск операционной системы семейства Windows, основанный на безопасном фундаменте Windows Vista и Windows Server 2008. Производительность, надежность, безопасность и совместимость - основные принципы этого релиза. Вы можете бесплатно оценить функциональность новой операционной системы скачав её с официального сайта, а бесплатно выданные ключи будут действительны до 1 марта 2010 года. Русская локализованная версия будет доступна ориентировачно в июле 2009 года. 

Windows 7 Build 7077.0.090404-1255 x86 ENU + Русский LIP

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Разработчик: © 2009 Корпорация Майкрософт
Платформа: x86
Системные требования: Процессор: 1.5 Гц / ОЗУ: 512 МБ или выше / Место на диске: 12 ГБ
Язык интерфейса: английский + русский
Лекарство: ДА

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Обсуждаем Windows 7 в этой теме

----------


## Sanych

Набор кодеков для Windows 7

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Stych

7077 уже старая версия. Не вижу смысла ее ставить. 
После установки русификатора нет возможности поставить русский Каспер(в процессе установки крякозябры) и тотал не русифицируется.
Далее не углу***лся. 	

*Есть Windows 7 RC build 7100 x86/x64 Официальная русская версия*

Для энтузиастов - *Windows 7 Build 7201 x86/x64*

4 июня в интернете оказался только что подписанный и ставший официальным IDX (RC2) релиз Windows 7 IDX.
IDX (RC2) релиз соответствует статусу релиз кандидата RC2, но это сугубо внутренний закрытый релиз для разработчиков и партнеров.
Подтверждение того что сборка 7201.0.winmain_win7ids.090601-1516 получила статус официального IDX релиза мы получили когда в Тель-Авиве уже было четыре часа утра, и пусть кто ни будь скажет что это было не так!
Факт утечки станет огромной неожиданностью как для самой корпорации Microsoft так и для её партнёров, тем более что произошло это в день начала его размещения на специальном сайте «Microsoft Connect».
Получена и ещё более фантастическая информация, корпорацией Microsoft было принято решение о размещении финальной RTM версии Windows 7 сразу на всех её ресурсах т.е на Microsoft Connect'e, TechNet'e и MSDN сразу после подписания "золотого кода" и произойдет это в середине июля!
Такого рода утечка является беспрецедентной в истории корпорации.
Мы рекомендуем всем энтузиастам опробовать эти сборки, так как они предназначаются исключительно для разработчиков и партнеров Microsoft.

by [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

З.Ы. Если надо скачаю, и залью какую-нить версию.

----------


## Serj_2k

> З.Ы. Если надо скачаю, и залью какую-нить версию.


!? а если *IDX* можно, то пажалста ))

----------


## Pasha_49

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Русская сборка *Windows 7 build 7127 x86+x64 от 20 мая 2009 года* (от TelovozWAREZ), ключ вводить не надо - всё уже введено с помощью WAIK. Основана на оригинальном липе от Майкрософт, включены все исправления. Сжато максимально WAIK'ом, встроен Windows Virtual PC, оставлена только версия Ultimate, добавлена русская тема - установится по умолчанию. Никаких вистовских загрузок при начальной установке, максимально переведены диалоги, глюков в тесте не замечено. Три дня на активацию т.к ключ введён сразу за вас, можно менять на свой.

Год выпуска: 2009
Версия: 7127.0.090507-1820
Платформа: x86+x64
Разработчик: Microsoft
Язык интерфейса: только русский
Таблэтка: Не требуется
Системные требования:
1 GHz 32-bit (с поддержкой х64) или 64-bit процессор
1 GB оперативной памяти
16 GB свободного пространства на жестком диске
128 MB видеокарта с поддержкой DirectX 9
Размер: 3.63 Гб

Исправлено: обновление windows, параметры, диагностика, средство переноса данных, игры, распознавание речи, службы, медиа центр, установщик (oobe), центр поддержки, восстановление системы, cчетчики и средства производительности, настройки тем и многое другое, то есть максимально.
Больше ничего не замечено в ходе тестов. Насчет отображения надписей с "кракозябрами" - исправлено везде где они обнаружены.

У кого не работает интернет "Активация по телефону"
Выбираем пункт «Активировать по телефону». Вас спросят Ваше место расположения для того что бы подобрать ближайшие номера для активации. Выбрали? Нажмите кнопку «Далее» что бы продолжить. Дальше Вам нужно взять в руки телефон и набрать номер 8 800 700 8002* (если Вы проживаете не в Москве) или +7 495 745 5445 (если Вы проживаете в Москве). Автомат прочтет Вам пункты IVR меню.
* — звонок по России бесплатный.
Если Ваш телефонный аппарат в тональном режиме:
Нажимаем кнопку «1», далее «#». Вводите 1 группу из второго шага , ждете предложения об внесении последующих групп кода. После ввода последней группы цифр, автомат попросит подождать минуту для проверки кода. Если все верно он начнет диктовать каждый из блоков в третьем шаге по два раза, будьте внимательными. В конце можно будет нажать цифру «1» что бы прослушать код снова.
Если Ваш телефонный аппарат поддерживает только импульсный режим:
Дождитесь пока автомат переключит Вас на службу активации, это происходит в течении нескольких секунд после того как Вы услышите «Клавиша снова не была нажата».
Внимание! Служба активации работает с 8 до 22 часов по Московскому времени (UTC+3).
И так Вы услышали голос оператора на другом конце трубки, сообщите что хотите активировать операционную систему. У Вас спросят группу цифр из второго шага, продиктуйте их. Затем Вас попросят чуть подождать пока проверяется код. В полнее вероятно, что Вам зададут один из вопросов «На скольких компьютерах установлена система?» или «Впервые ли Вы активируете систему?» ответ должен быть «На одном» и «Да». Вопросы могут быть разными, но они подобные. Дальше оператор должен сообщить Вам что он переключит Вас на автомат который продиктует Вам каждый из блоков в третьем шаге по два раза, будьте внимательными.
После того как Вы внесете все блоки в третьем шаге, нажимаем «Далее» что бы продолжить. Если Вы сделали все верно, Вы увидите сообщение «Активация прошла успешно». Сообщающее что активация прошла успешно. Что бы закрыть окно нажмите на кнопку «Закрыть».

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Пароль на архив: warez.belobmen.ru
Информация взята с сайта warez.belobmen.ru

В журнале Чип смотрел бенчмарки и тесты трёх windows. Xp, 7, Vista. 7 заняла первое место, больше всего баллов, потом с небольшим отрывам XP, а потомо очень мало баллов Vista. В Windows7 убрали около 20 служб и требования намного меньше.

Вот ключики, но вводить не нужно, в этой версии уже введено.

----------


## Stych

В сеть утекла сборка из одной весьма примечательной ветки - winmain_sp. В связи с этим в окне winver вместе с полным номером сборки 7227.0.x86fre.winmain_sp.090602-2110 красуется надпись Service Pack 1. Сборка доступна в виде VHD-образа 32-битной системы.

----------


## Stych

Судя по всему, Microsoft хочет закончить работы над Windows 7 уже в июне этого года. Планируется компиляция в течении ближайших 2-недель.
Сборка под номером Windows 7 build 7229 10-15 июня предоставлена для небольшой группы тестеров TAP (Technology Adopters Programm). Под покровом большой секретности будут проходить испытания новой сборки, после 15-го числа планируется выпуск RTM-версии.
Уже к 21 числу должна будет появиться финальная версия. Но мы не должны раньше времени радоваться, что мы увидим Windows 7 на прилавках магазинов уже в этом месяце. Для Microsoft настанет пора планирования продаж и договоров с партнерами по более успешной реализации продукта.

Данная спешка вполне может быть обяснима тем, что главный конкурент Microsoft Apple имеет в планях осенью выпустить свою новую версию "Snow Leopard".

----------


## Sanych

Я жду оф. версию. Мне хватило КИС 2010 раньше времени установленного.

----------


## Gimlet

> Судя по всему, Microsoft хочет закончить работы над Windows 7 уже в июне этого года. Планируется компиляция в течении ближайших 2-недель.
> Сборка под номером Windows 7 build 7229 10-15 июня предоставлена для небольшой группы тестеров TAP (Technology Adopters Programm). Под покровом большой секретности будут проходить испытания новой сборки, после 15-го числа планируется выпуск RTM-версии.
> Уже к 21 числу должна будет появиться финальная версия. Но мы не должны раньше времени радоваться, что мы увидим Windows 7 на прилавках магазинов уже в этом месяце. Для Microsoft настанет пора планирования продаж и договоров с партнерами по более успешной реализации продукта.
> 
> Данная спешка вполне может быть обяснима тем, что главный конкурент Microsoft Apple имеет в планях осенью выпустить свою новую версию "Snow Leopard".


Скорее всего и Windows 7 постигнет та же участь, что и предыдущие версии: пока мягкотелые не слепят хотя бы SP1, полноценной системой Windows 7 не станет. Это моё imho.

----------


## Serj_2k

> Скорее всего и Windows 7 постигнет та же участь, что и предыдущие версии: пока мягкотелые не слепят хотя бы SP1, полноценной системой Windows 7 не станет. Это моё imho.


ничего плохого в этом не вижу, а вижу работу над улучшением того, што есть. это то же самое, как и рестайл в автопроме

----------


## Gimlet

Я вроде бы и не отмечал в своём посте, что это плохо. Отметил лишь, что полноценной системой эта версия станет в виде Windows 7 SP1. У Майкрософт так было всегда. SP1 - это борьба с разного рода глюками и отладка работы системы. Дальнейшие сервисные пакеты были направлены практически на латание дыр от проникновения хакеров.

----------


## Serj_2k

тем не менее, это не будет поводом, для меня, откладывать знакомство с системой

----------


## Gimlet

*Владельцам Windows 7 дадут полтора года для возврата на XP*

"Владельцы компьютеров с Windows 7 смогут перейти обратно на Windows XP в течение полутора лет с момента выхода новой операционной системы, пишет Channel Register. Ранее речь шла лишь о шести месяцах. Теперь вернуться на XP можно будет в период с 22 октября по 1 апреля 2011 года. 
Перейти на Windows XP смогут не все. Владельцы Windows 7 Professional смогут перейти на Vista Business или Windows XP Professional. В свою очередь, пользователи Windows 7 Ultimate могут вернуться на Vista Ultimate или также на Windows XP Professional. 
Также разрешат вернуться на Windows XP любой версии организациям, купившим лицензию на Windows 7, покрывающую 250 компьютеров или более. Спустя 18 месяцев пользователи смогут лишь перейти на Vista, но не на XP. 
В России Федеральная антимонопольная служба считает Windows XP пользующейся спросом операционной системой. Признав Microsoft компанией, доминирующей на рынке, ФАС требует не прекращать продажи этой версии Windows. Чиновники также считают не вполне справедливой необходимость покупки Windows 7 для перехода на Windows XP."

Такого бреда от американцев я, честно говоря, не ожидал.

----------


## BiZ111

О, кстати. 

Распишите (чётко, достоверно, понятно) какие версии 7 увидят свет и чем они будут отличаться друг от друга. 

*Дефолтный состав указать - желательно

----------


## Stych

С 19 по 21 будет полностью остановлено скачивание с Microsoft Connect и 20 будет закрыт сайт. Скорее всего в это время будет выложена финальная сборка и обновлен сайт. Следим за новостями.

  	В то самое время когда толпа c нетерпением ожидала результатов тайного голосования, в Microsoft шло активное обсуждение трех сборок:
6.1.7260.0.win7_rtm.090612-2110 - RTM branch build
6.1.7261.0.win7_rtm.090615-1900 - RTM branch build
6.1.7262.0.win7_rtm.090617-1900 - RTM branch build
На базе какой именно сборки собрать финальный RTM релиз, обсуждение было бурным и продолжительным, в результате ни одна из обсуждаемых сборок не набрала необходимых голосов т.е качество сборок не отвечало необходимым критериям. Сразу после окончания тайного голосования и подведения итогов обсуждения был собран новый кандидат в финальный RTM релиз, этой сборкой стала сборка: 6.1.7263.0.win7_rtm.090619-1900 - NEW RTM branch build.

*for Biz111*
Корпорация Microsoft выпустит шесть различных версий операционной системы Windows 7, которая появится в 2010 году, сообщает Computerworld. Основными из них станут Windows 7 Home Premium и Windows 7 Professional.

Для пользователей домашних компьютеров будет выпущено три версии Windows 7. Помимо Home Premium, это Windows 7 Home Basic, которая будет доступна на рынках развивающихся стран, и Starter Edition. В отличие от Windows 7 Home Premium, они не будут поддерживать интерфейс Aero Glass и сенсорное управление.

Starter Edition будет самой дешевой версией Windows 7 с наиболее урезанным функционалом. Кроме того, Microsoft определит конфигурацию компьютеров, на которые можно будет устанавливать Starter Edition. Помимо отсутствия интерфейса Aero Glass и сенсорного управления, в самой дешевой версии Windows 7, например, можно будет запускать только три приложения одновременно.

В состав Windows 7 Professional войдут расширенные средства безопасности и инструменты шифрования данных. Эта версия ориентирована на небольшие предприятия. Крупным компаниям Microsoft предложит Windows 7 Enterprise и Windows 7 Ultimate.

Также представители Microsoft сообщили, что будет разработана специальная программа, по переходу с Windows XP на Windows 7. В соответствии с ней, пользователям XP предоставят скидку на покупку Windows 7. Стоимость различных версий Windows 7 не сообщается.

Разработка операционной системы Windows 7 началась в 2000 году. В январе 2009 года бета-версия Windows 7 была выложена в открытом доступе на сайте Microsoft.

----------


## Stych

Последние новости от Microsoft, сегодня в 2.45 ночи
Цитата:  	
Точной даты неизвестно, может через неделю, к концу месяца, может в следующем месяце, а может в августе-сентябре-октябре...

Как раз к августу и будет если так пойдет дело, то можно предположить что следующий билд будет: 6.1.7264.0.win7_rtm.090621-1900...

Верим или нет или новый билд
В то время как взор сообщает что вышел новый билд 7263 из других источников сообщается о более новом билде. 7263 датируется 19 числом, в то время как новый билд 7268 датируется уже 20 числом, скачок в номере с 3 до 8 может быть обьяснен 5 изменениями которые содержит новый билд. А именно:
-Новая установка позволяющая пользователю выбрать версию и настройки сети
-Автоматическая установка некоторых ус-в
-Небольшие изменения в Справке и Поддержке
-Новые настройки Обновления Windows
-Новая иконка для игр

----------


## Gimlet

Молитва

Господи милостивый! Дай нам "семёрочку"!
И чтобы с драйверами самыми лучшими, и чтобы
корпоративной ты стала...
И чтобы с SP1 долго не прохлаждалась!
Чтобы вставила наконец этой "самой лучшей всех времён и народов", - ХР!!!!!!  вставила "7" по самое некуда!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Господи! Забей на Майкрософт сделай всё как надо, ибо неразумные это чадо твои!  Иже еси на небеси, и славится царство твое...

----------


## Stych

*ФИНАЛ 13 ИЮЛЯ !*
FINAL ROADMAP FOR WINDOWS 7 [CLIENT-SERVER]:
01.06 - 19.06 BUILDING RTM ESCROW - уже собран RTM ESCROW.
22.06 - 10.07 RTM RECALL - сборка и поиск кандидатов на финальный RTM релиз.
10.07 WINDOWS 7 RTM FINAL BUILD TARGET - день сборки "золотого кода".
13.07 WINDOWS 7 RTM SIGN-OFF - день подписания финального RTM релиза! 
С дня подписанная RTM сборка становится официальным финальным релизом и можно начинать считать прибыль.
Взор
Начиная с 10 июля может быть слит финал, не раньше. RTM сборка будет собрана в основной ветке WINMAIN, и скорее всего будет под номером 7300.

----------


## Stych

22 октября Windows 7 поступит в розничную продажу в виде box-версий и в виде предустановленных на новые компы OEM-версий и будет доступна на 14 языках: English, Spanish, Japanese, German, French, Italian, Dutch, Russian, Polish, Brazilian Portuguese, Korean, Simplified Chinese, Traditional Chinese and Chinese (Hong Kong).

31 октября на 21 языке: Turkish, Czech, Portuguese, Hungarian, Swedish, Danish, Norwegian, Finnish, Greek, Ukrainian, Romanian, Arabic, Lithuanian, Bulgarian, Estonian, Slovenian, Hebrew, Thai, Croatian, Serbian Latin, and Latvian."

Цены в U.S.:
Windows 7 Home Premium (Upgrade): $119.99
Windows 7 Professional (Upgrade): $199.99
Windows 7 Ultimate (Upgrade): $219.99
Windows 7 Home Premium (Full): $199.99
Windows 7 Professional (Full): $299.99
Windows 7 Ultimate (Full): $319.99

US: Windows 7 Home Premium ($49.99) and Windows 7 Professional ($99.99)
Canada: Windows 7 Home Premium ($64.99) and Windows 7 Professional ($124.99)
Japan: Windows 7 Home Premium (¥7,407) and Windows 7 Professional (¥14,073)
UK: Windows 7 Home Premium (£49.99) and Windows 7 Professional (£99.99)
France and Germany: Windows 7 Home Premium (€49.99) and Windows 7 Professional (€109.99)

----------


## Stych

Компания Microsoft сегодня радует российских пользователей ПК. Она выпустила пресс-релиз, в котором черным по белому написано, что официальная русская версия Windows 7 выйдет одновременно с английской версией, то есть 22 октября 2009 года. Microsoft сообщает, что, помимо локализованного интерфейса, в «Семерке» будет реализовано распознавание рукописного текста, написанного кириллицей, темы оформления «в русском стиле» и другие приятные бонусы. Самое интересное, в нашей стране мы не увидим столь привычных после WinVista названий, как Home Premium, Professional и Ultimate. Вместо них на коробке с новой ОС будет написано «Домашняя расширенная», «Профессиональная» и «Максимальная» соответственно.

  	Интересный факт, касающийся российских пользователей. Microsoft сообщает о запуске специальных условий перехода на Windows 7 в рамках программы Windows 7 Upgrade Option. Начиная с сегодняшнего дня, то есть с 26 июня 2009 года, покупатели компьютеров с предустановленной Windows Vista Home Premium, Business или Ultimate получат возможность перехода на соответствующую редакцию Windows 7 сразу после ее выхода на российский рынок без необходимости оплачивать новую лицензию. Действие специальных условий продлится до 31 января 2010 года.

----------


## Stych

6.1.7600.16384.win7_rtm.090710-1945

Сборка слита, скоро появятся ссылки и более подробная информация. Это не 100% финал, пока что это всего лишь предположительный финал.

На торрентах уже лежат 64битные версии клиента и сервера... х86 пока нет!

ФИНАЛ ожидается с 13-24 ИЮЛЯ !

----------


## Pasha_49

Сейчас на компе есть U7-7232-Pre-RTM-x64_en-RU_USB. Ставил знакомым с флэшки, отлично пошло) Если кому надо, то могу залить, пишите.

----------


## Stych

*В течение этого месяца возможен выход более новых версий и окончательного финала. Предположительные названия 7600.16385, 7600.16386, 7600.18000, 7600.19000.*

Microsoft опровергает слухи относительно Windows 7 build 7600 (RTM)

ОС Windows 7 все еще не получила статус Release to Manufacturing (RTM). Когда всего несколько часов назад в Сети появились копии ОС Windows 7 build 7600 и Windows Server 2008 R2 build 7600 очень многие пользователи поверили в то, что билд 7600 и есть тот самый заветный, "золотой", код ОС, который и должен был получить статус RTM сборки. Мы, в свою очередь, также сообщали об этом, но предостерегая, что не стоит верить недоказанным слухам, по крайней мере, пока корпорация Microsoft официально не подтвердила правдивость данной информации. Сейчас, блог Windows 7 Team Blog официально опровергает эти слухи:

"Мы очень близки, но все еще не подписали Windows 7. Когда появится RTM релиз, вы сможете прочесть об этом в нашем блоге. Как уже упоминалось ранее, Windows 7 получит статус RTM только когда будет готова к этому. В предыдущем сообщении уже говорилось, что мы ожидаем RTM билд Windows 7 во второй половине июля. ОС будет доступна на большинстве языков распространенных по всему миру, а это значит, что для получения статуса RTM локализация Windows 7 должна быть завершена полностью. Нам предстоит проделать огромную работу для завершения этого процесса".

Даже в том случае, если финальным номером билда является число 7600 – ОС еще не готова к статусу RTM. Microsoft еще может перекомпилировать данный билд несколько раз, или вообще выпустить другой билд. В любом случае, тот билд, который находится сейчас около вас, не является финальным.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Stych

В сети появилась MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.7.7600.16385.RTM.X86.RETAIL.ENGL  ISH.DVD-WZT

Официальные образы в том числе и на русском будут 24 числа 

*Мнение с winblog.ru:*

Я уже четыре месяца испытываю Windows 7 на нескольких компьютерах, успел за это время близко познакомиться с новой системой и написать о ней немало статьей. Тем не менее, читателей по-прежнему интересует: что я на самом деле думаю о Windows 7? Ну что ж, расскажу. В Windows 7 много хорошего. Я даже готов признать, что это, пожалуй, лучшая операционная система редмондского гиганта со времен Windows NT 4.0.

Во-первых, радует повышенная производительность при работе на современном оборудовании. Не то чтобы система летает, а когда установлено и запущено все программное обеспечение, это повышение даже не бросается в глаза, но оно все-таки есть. А чуть быстрее — это все равно лучше, чем чуть медленнее, согласитесь. Во-вторых, приятно удивляет наличие обновленного пользовательского интерфейса — понятного, четкого, свежего и более логичного, чем в Vista или Windows XP. В-третьих, Microsoft, похоже, все-таки удалось найти оптимальное соотношение между супер-современными технологиями и совместимостью с не самым современным оборудованием, а значит, пользователям не придется выбрасывать на помойку свои нынешние компьютеры, только чтобы насладиться Windows 7.

В общем, Windows 7 мне очень нравится. Но...

Дело в том, что я не испытываю особого недовольства и по отношению к Vista. Конечно, поначалу она была медленной и нестабильной, но эти недостатки уже давно устранены. И это может стать большой проблемой для Microsoft, потому что преимущества новой системы над предыдущей оказываются довольно смутными. Отсутствие яркой новой функции (а я не считаю XP Mode таковой) заставляет воспринимать Windows 7 просто как улучшенную версию Vista, более простую в обращении, менее раздражающую. Улучшенный интерфейс и менее назойливый Контроль учетных записей пользователей (UAC) — это хорошо, но массовый переход на новую ОС — задача непростая, а если это не сулит очевидных выгод, обосновать столь внушительные затраты времени, сил и денег становится затруднительным.

Поймите меня правильно: Windows 7 — хорошая операционная система, но она мало чем отличается от предыдущих версий Windows, особенно от Vista. Те, кто сейчас пользуется XP, наверняка почувствуют разницу при переходе на Windows 7, но проблема в том, что переход на Vista дает точно такой же эффект. И если уж развивать эту мысль дальше, будем откровенны: те, кому не понравилась Vista, вряд ли полюбят Windows 7.

Тем не менее, у Windows 7 все-таки есть одно преимущество по сравнению с Vista и заключается оно в том, что у новой системы, в отличие от предыдущей, нет функции, способной стать главным козлом отпущения для всех недовольных пользователей (если кто не понял, я намекаю на назойливый UAC). Достижение невеликое, но пожалуй, едва ли не главное для Windows 7.

*Выводы:*

• для домашних пользователей, намеревающихся купить новый компьютер: если вы переходите на Windows 7 с Vista, проблем с аппаратной и программной совместимостью возникнуть не должно; если с Windows XP — берегитесь, вас ждут сложности;
• для домашних пользователей, только размышляющих о переходе на новую ОС: отложите обновление до тех пор, пока не соберетесь покупать новый компьютер; ставить Windows 7 на старый не имеет смысла;
• для предприятий малого бизнеса и домашних офисов: держитесь за старую систему, пока не появятся лишние деньги и время для обновления;
• для крупных компаний: Windows 7 обладает рядом привлекательных новых функций (Direct Access, BranchCache и BitLocker), но возможно, имеет смысл подождать до выхода SP1.

Обратите внимание: срок действия предварительной производственной версии Windows 7 (Release Candidate) истекает только 1 июня 2010 года, так что у вас еще полно времени для всестороннего тестирования системы.


Автор: Adrian Kingsley-Hughes
Перевод: SVET

----------


## Stych

Microsoft объявляет о выпуске версий Release to manufacturing (RTM) операционных систем Windows 7 и Windows Server 2008 R2. 

Windows 7 успешно прошла тестирование во всех отделах команды разработчиков и была переведена на все языки. Стоит отметить, что корпорация также завершила разработку серверной операционной системы Windows Server 2008 R2. 

Окончательной версией Windows 7 стала сборка под номером 7600.16385. Наблюдатели считали именно ее наиболее вероятным кандидатом, так как предыдущие сборки носили номера из серии 72xx. Увеличенный номер сборки свидетельствует о большом прогрессе в разработке.

Партнеры корпорации и сборщики компьютеров получат Windows 7 6 августа. Корпоративным клиентам ее выдадут 7 августа. Разработчики смогут 6 августа изучить английскую версию Windows 7, а 1 октября - оставшиеся. 

Что касается окончательной версии, то все желающие смогут скачать ее 22 октября. Обладатели релиз-кандидата (RC) Windows 7 могут пользоваться ОС до первого марта 2010 года.

----------


## Stych

*Windows 7 взломана. Не прошло и недели*

Менее чем через неделю после того, как Windows 7 RTM - готовая к производству редакция - была отправлена сборщикам ПК, в сети появилось приложение для обхода официальной активации ("кряк") для версии Ultimate (Build 6.1.7600.16385). Ключ (product key), использованный для взлома мог иметь только один источник - OEM-сборщиков, потому как они первыми получают готовый код операционной системы вместе с ключами активации, один из которых и оказался на скриншоте, попавшем в интернет. "Благодарить" за это Microsoft должна компанию Lenovo, из чьих недр на один из китайских форумов попала ссылка на образ Windows 7 Ultimate OEM DVD ISO.
Хакеры смогли извлечь ключ OEM-SLP (System-Locked Preinstallation), а также OEM-сертификат из файла boot.wim. Взлом касается утилиты активации SLP 2.1 от Microsoft. Она и позволяет производителям активировать ОС на продаваемых ими компьютерах. Процедура обхода хакерами защиты не нова. В текущем варианте использованы модификация BIOS SLIC 2.1, а также OEM-сертификат от Windows Vista. Сообщения с многочисленных форумов и сайтов подтверждают, что процедура верификации Windows genuine Advantage проходит без проблем. Согласно сообщениям, активировать версию Ultimate можно неограниченное количество раз. Кроме того, работоспособную систему можно получить не только на Lenovo, но также на ПК от HP, Dell, и MSI. Нелегальная процедура может быть проведена с 32- и 64-битными версиями Ultimate, остальные же - Home Basic, Home Premium, Professional пока держат оборону, но и хакеры не бездействуют.



А это при том, что Майкрософт заявляла, что это их самая безопасная винда.

----------


## Stych

Дистрибутивы Windows 7: Ответы на часто возникающие вопросы.

- Я совсем запутался в изобилии предоставленных вами дистрибутивов, самоварные, оригинальные - подлинные, как их отличить друг от друга ...

Отличить "самоварные" дистрибутивы WZT от подлинных - оригинальных дистрибу-тивов которые уже доступны (m$ открыла подписчикам доступ к дистрибутивам размещенных на MSDN 6 августа, вечером) на MSDN очень просто.
В имени всех "самоварных" дистрибутивов указан номер сборки т.е: .7600.16385.RTM.

Например:
MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.7.ULTIMATE.7600.16385.RTM.X86.RE  TAIL.RUSSIAN.DVD-WZT 
- это "самоварный" дистрибутив.
- данный ISO диск скомпилирован M$FT из оригинальной сборки, но файлы-папки шли россыпью и без загрузчика!

MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.7.ULTIMATE.RTM.X86.RETAIL.RUSSIA  N.DVD-WZT 
- это подлинный - оригинальный дистрибутив, чексуммы ISO образа-файла точно такие же как и у размещенных на MSDN.

- Если я устанавливал систему с вашего "самоварного" дистрибутива, мне что теперь надо переустанавливать систему?
- Нет, этого делать не надо, от этого Windows 7 лучше или быстрее работать не будет.
В размещенных 6 августа на MSDN содержатся все те глюки и артефакты что вы обнаруживаете и в "самоварных" дистрибутивах, просто они идентичны на 99,99% ...

- А что, пересборки Windows 7 не будет?
Нет, пересборки не будет, чуда не произойдет.
Все огрехи будут исправлены через Windows Update хот-фиксами.
Частично обновления станут доступны уже в ближайшие две недели.

- Вы писали о том что просочившийся единственно доступный OEM.SLP ключ забанят, как быстро это произойдет?
По нашей последней информации компания Microsoft до выхода SP1 не станет ничего предпринимать, жизнь покажет.

- Сейчас cтолько версий, OEM, RETAIL, VOLUM, EVALUATION а ещё есть и VOLUM-OEM, что качать и ставить простому пользователю?

Все это не версии а пути распространения дистрибутивов т.е:
OEM - для любых производителей, и новых ПК. Всего три типа OEM лицензий, две требуют online активации и offline активируется только OEM.SLP. 
RETAIL - розничная продажа в магазинах. Требует активации через интернет или телефон.
VOLUM - для крупных корпораций, требуется активация средствами KMS сервера и последующая валидация активации через 180 дней.
VOLUM-OEM - для производителей серверов и корпоративных решений, пред активируется производителем OEM.SLP ключом, сертификатом, SLIC table.
EVALUATION - испытательная 180 дневная версия.

- Я вот планирую купить легальную версию, но уже сейчас хочу поставить что-то из того что вы разместили, как мне быть и что качать чтобы потом не переустанавливать систему а активировать её легальным ключом?

Вам достаточно скачать любой из этих RETAIL дистрибутивов и установить именно ту версию которую вы планируете купить:
MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.7.ULTIMATE.RTM.X86.RETAIL.ENGLIS  H.DVD-WZT
7600.16385.090713-1255_x86fre_client_en-us_Retail_Ultimate-GRMCULFRER_EN_DVD.iso

MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.7.ULTIMATE.RTM.X64.RETAIL.ENGLIS  H.DVD-WZT
7600.16385.090713-1255_x64fre_client_en-us_Retail_Ultimate-GRMCULXFRER_EN_DVD.iso

MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.7.ULTIMATE.RTM.X86.RETAIL.RUSSIA  N.DVD-WZT
7600.16385.090713-1255_x86fre_client_ru-ru_Retail_Ultimate-GRMCULFRER_RU_DVD.iso

MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.7.ULTIMATE.RTM.X64.RETAIL.RUSSIA  N.DVD-WZT
7600.16385.090713-1255_x64fre_client_ru-ru_Retail_Ultimate-GRMCULXFRER_RU_DVD.iso
Эти же дистрибутивы можно нелегально активировать с помощью OEM.SLP ключа.

----------


## vova230

Меня больше волнует то, как будет работать новая Windows 7 со старыми программами. Не случится ли так, что после установки новой системы придется искать новые версии установленных у меня программ, драйверов, да и всего прочего.

----------


## Stych

Кому в Windows 7 Beta жить хорошо

Не успела корпорация Microsoft представить девятого января широкой общественности бета-версию Windows 7, как в многочисленных блогах и форумах мгновенно стали появляться сообщения о несовместимости некоторых приложений с новой операционной системой. Чтобы убедиться, где правда, а где чистой воды вымысел, мы скачали из Интернета и перепробовали несколько десятков программных продуктов, как популярных, так и не очень. Для любопытствующих приводим небольшой отчет о проделанной работе.

Антивирусы. Из опробованных нами борцов за чистоту байтов успешно установились в Windows 7 следующие продукты: CA Anti-Virus r8.1, Антивирус Касперского 2009, Антивирус Stop! 4.10 Pro Edition, Avira AntiVir Premium, AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 8.0, BitDefender 10 Free Edition, ESET NOD32 3.0, Norton Antivirus 2009, Avast! 4.8 Home Edition и "ВирусБлокАда". Отказались инсталлироваться Trend Micro AntiVirus plus AntiSpyware, ZoneAlarm Antivirus 2009, Panda Antivirus Pro 2009, McAfee Total Protection 2009, F-Secure Internet Security 2009 и Sophos Anti-Virus. Особняком стоит Dr.Web 5.0. Он единственный из всех антивирусов при установке драйвера самозащиты свалил систему в синий экран смерти и отказался деинсталлироваться. Попытки избавиться от антивируса путем отката на автоматически сохраненные точки восстановления Windows 7 ни к чему хорошему не привели, операционная система "дала дуба" и ее пришлось переустанавливать на компьютере заново.

Брандмауэры. Ситуация с живучестью в "семерке" сетевых защитников, прямо скажем, плачевная. Для пробы нами были взяты упомянутые в статье "Огненные стены для "Висты"" приложения, и успешно установился в систему только ирландский брандмауэр PC Tools Firewall Plus. Все остальные программы - ZoneAlarm Free Firewall, Webroot Desktop Firewall, Online Armor Personal Firewall, Comodo Firewall Pro - отрапортовали о несовместимости с Windows 7.

Виртуальные машины. И здесь не обошлось без казусов. Как влитые встали эмуляторы Virtual PC 2007 Service Pack 1, VMWare Workstation 6.5 и VirtualBox 2.1.0. От прописки в недра новой операционки предпочел отказаться виртуализатор Parallels Workstation 2.2, инсталлятор которого определил неподдерживаемую версию системы и заблокировал установку программы. Быть может, какими-нибудь обходными путями и можно ее "прикрутить" к Windows 7, но мы решили не рисковать.

Браузеры. На радость отчаянным веб-серфингистам и знатокам Интернета, Windows 7 прекрасно уживается со всеми популярными интернет-обозревателями. В частности, без малейшей заминки в систему установились Opera 9.63, Firefox 3.0.5, а также последние версии браузеров Google Chrome и Apple Safari.

Утилиты для записи CD/DVD. С прожигальщиками компакт-дисков также не возникло особых хлопот, и путем несложных операций удалось убедиться, что в Windows 7 отлично работают пакеты NTI Dragon Disc 2.0, AVS DVD Copy, Clone DVD 2, Astonsoft Deep Burner Pro 1.9, InfraRecorder 0.46 и Nero 9, запомнившийся неторопливой установкой (около получаса) и внушительным размером на жестком диске компьютера (более 1 Гб).

Завредничала только программа Alcohol 120%. Ее инсталлятор по неизвестным причинам впал в ступор, зациклившись в бесконечных попытках перезагрузить систему и установить приложение.
[Скорее всего, "Алкоголь", совместимый с Windows 7, появится только после выхода финальной версии этой ОС. По крайней мере, именно так говорят его разработчики. Прим. Softodrom.ru]

Интернет-мессенджеры. Тут проблемы возникли только с программой для голосового общения и обмена текстовыми сообщениями Skype 3.8. Любопытная деталь: операционная система сама сообщила о возможных проблемах с приложением и предложила воспользоваться четвертой бета-редакцией клиента, который с ходу установился в Windows 7, расположившись по соседству с ICQ 6.5, Miranda 0.7.13, QIP Infium 2.0.9020 RC 3, Windows Live Messenger, Yahoo! Messenger 9.0 и Mail.ru Агентом версии 5.3.

Офисные программы. Не прошли мы и мимо пакетов для работы с электронными документами. Опытным путем удалось убедиться, что в Windows 7 без сучка и задоринки функционируют пакеты Microsoft Office Professional 2007 (кто бы сомневался), OpenOffice 3.0, Abobe Acrobat 9 Pro и PDF-просмотрщик Foxit Reader 3.0. Сложно сказать по каким причинам, но адобовский продукт размером 330 мегабайт устанавливался на компьютере и шуршал диском минут двадцать. Так что, если загоритесь идеей влиться в дружный коллектив пользователей Abobe Acrobat 9 Pro, сразу запаситесь временем.

Приложения для работы с графикой. Adobe Photoshop CS4, GIMP 2.6.4 и Paint.NET 3.36 - эти программы, скопированные нами с сайтов разработчиков, без единых замечаний прописались в Windows 7. Почти идиллическую картину испортили только сообщения пользователей форума Microsoft TechNet Russia, из текста которых следует, что при попытке установки продуктов Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 2.2, Adobe CS3 Design Premium и 3ds max 2009 design могут возникнуть различного рода сложности. Учитывайте этот факт.

Прочие приложения. В этот разряд продуктов у нас попали программы FAR 1.7, Total Commader 7.04a, Google Earth 4.3, WinRar 3.80, WinZip 11.2 SR-1, VLC media player 0.9.8a, Winamp 5, DivX, Punto Switcher 3.0.1, Process Explorer v.11.32, а также почтовые клиенты Windows Live, Mozilla Thunderbird 2 и TheBat! 4.1.9. Все они без проблем установились в Windows 7 и готовы были выполнять свои задачи.
Отказалась запускаться лишь системная утилита Bootvis, предназначенная для измерения времени загрузки системы.

Стоит заметить, что многочисленные установки и деинсталляции приложений не прошли для Windows 7 даром. Так, например, после тестирования антивирусов стал хандрить и самопроизвольно отключаться Windows Defender, в области уведомлений стало маячить сообщение, призывающее включить удаленный BitDefender, а после установки программ для записи оптических дисков и перезагрузки компьютера с рабочего стола разом исчезли все значки приложений. Такие наблюдения.

Источник: softodrom.ru

----------


## vova230

Отсюда следует закономерный вывод. Зачем мне лишняя головная боль, если даже указанные новые версии программных продуктов имеют проблемы с установкой, то что говорить тогда о более старых?

Так например у меня стоит Фотошор-7, Касперский КIS-7, принтеру вообще лет шесть, NERO-7, и другие. Все эти продукты меня вполне устраивают, они работают стабильно, не глючат, чем грешат некоторые новые версии. Следовательно даже на новый компьютер мне придется устанавливать проверенную ХР. Зачем мне лишняя головная боль?

----------


## Stych

Я вас понимаю, вы просто придерживаетесь консервативных взглядов. Такое было в свое время и с ХР, её тоже ругали. ХР обкатаная система, ей уже как-никак 8 лет. Поэтому не стоит так отрицательно относится к семерке. Будущее за ней. С Вистой был провал конечно, но новая ОС реабилитируется, я так думаю.

----------


## Serj_2k

и я думаю, што ана реастабилизируецца ....

у меня пока шта тока фотошоп в портабл версии не пошёл, остальное норм. и вообще, система нравицца, хоть и бэта сто раз и т.д.  а так и NOD и неро и асдсии... от тока офис не ставил и ещё кой чего, всё руки не доходят

ЗЫ а принтер шесть лет не должен был работать, по расчётам производителя .... )))

----------


## Pasha_49

В чипе и в инете по тестам 7 обгоняет xp по баллам, ну а виста вообще далеко от них сзади. Скачал недавно с торрентов финалку 7600, активация в ней до сентября 2010 года. Сейчас сижу снёё, пока нравится, проблем не было. Комп старый, и всё работает. Дрова все сразу поставились из винды. Только часть софта искал под эту винду, всё что надо нашёл. Если винда нужна, то пишите, начну заливать

----------


## Vanya

> Если винда нужна, то пишите, начну заливать


а чем она таким особенным отличается от этой?
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Pasha_49

первая это Windows 7 build 7127 x86+x64 от 20 мая 2009 года, а вторая это финалка build 7600. Последняя версия

----------


## Vanya

это я понимаю) ...ну смысл есть менять 7127 на 7600? вроде пока и 7127 хорошо работает

----------


## Pasha_49

Это по желанию. Первое это ещё не доделаннная версия, а это финал, что-то исправили и добавили.

----------


## Vanya

ввот я и хотел уточнить что такого значительного исправили и добавили  ну да ладно, думаю, менять смысла нет

----------


## vova230

> и я думаю, што ана реастабилизируецца ....
> 
> у меня пока шта тока фотошоп в портабл версии не пошёл, остальное норм. и вообще, система нравицца, хоть и бэта сто раз и т.д.  а так и NOD и неро и асдсии... от тока офис не ставил и ещё кой чего, всё руки не доходят
> 
> ЗЫ а принтер шесть лет не должен был работать, по расчётам производителя .... )))


Ну так вот выйдет нормальная, не бета версия, так и посмотрим. Тем более что комп буду новый скоро брать.

А принтер наверное просто удачный попался или фирма хорошая. Буду новый искать, возьму той-же фирмы. И у того-же продавца.ig_boss:

----------


## Pasha_49

> Ну так вот выйдет нормальная, не бета версия, так и посмотрим. Тем более что комп буду новый скоро брать.
> 
> А принтер наверное просто удачный попался или фирма хорошая. Буду новый искать, возьму той-же фирмы. И у того-же продавца.ig_boss:


Какая бета? Финалка уже готова, она у меняя стоит, потому и спрашивал. Ну как хотите....


Windows 7 и Windows Server 2008 R2 сданы в производство! Финальной стала сборка 6.1.7600.16385. Оба продукта поэтапно станут доступны партнерам, корпоративным заказчикам, наконец, всем желающим. Все подписчики TechNet и MSDN смогут скачать дистрибутивы уже 6 августа.

22 июля последняя сборка Windows 7 была подписана и отправлена в производство. Совсем скоро новая операционная система станет доступой для парнеров и корпоративных клиентов Microsoft, сборщики ПК начнут собирать образы Windows 7 RTM, а обычные пользователи смогут получить коробки или компьютеры с Windows 7 начиная с 22 октября.

Разработчики программного и аппаратного обеспечения смогут скачать Windows 7 RTM через Microsoft Connect или MSDN начиная с 6 августа. Участники Партнерской Программы Microsoft со статусом Certified и Gold Certified смогут скачать английскую Windows 7 RTM через протал Microsoft Partner Network (MPN) с 16 августа. Все остальные языки станут доступны 1 октября.

Подписчики Microsoft Action Pack смогут получить англисйкую Windows 7 RTM начиная с 23 августа. 1 октября все прочие языки станут доступными для скачивания.

Производители OEM получат образы Windows 7 RTM приблизительно через два дня после официального объявления о его выпуске. Такая срочность позволит им начать подготовку образов Windows 7 для своей техники.

Если вы являетесь заказчиком Volume License (VL) с действующей лицензией Software Assurance (SA), то сможете скачать английский Windows 7 RTM уже 7 августа через Volume License Service Center (VLSC). Прочие языки станут доступными через несколько недель. Заказчики Volume License без лицензии SA смогут приобрести Windows 7 через каналы Volume Licensing начиная с 1 сентября.

Есть несколько способов получить Windows 7 RTM и для IT-специалистов. Подписчики Technet смогут скачать английскую Windows 7 RTM с 6 августа, а остальные языки с 1 октября.

Если у вас нет подписки и вам не хочется ждать появления Windows 7 на прилавках магазинов, вы сможете продолжать пользоваться версией Release Candidate, которая проработает до 1 июня 2010 года. (1 марта система перейдет в ограниченный режим работы и будет автоматически перезагружаться каждые 2 часа)

Напомним, что Windows 7 поступит в розничную продажу 22 октября. Однако для того, чтобы обеспечить себе место в первых рядах ее пользователей не обязательно ждать еще 3 месяца. Уже сейчас на территории РФ действует программа бесплатного апгрейда комьютера с предустановленной Windows Vista до Windows 7 после ее выхода. Срок действия программы - до 31 января 2010 года. Обязательно ознакомтесь с деталями по переходу на Windows 7, прежде чем отправиться в магазин.

----------


## Sanych

Кто-нибудь по гостю обновляет Win 7? Что-то у меня не хочет она обновляться с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

А ещё постоянно подвисает нет. Не могу понять причину. Процессор загружен 3-5% в этот момент. Оперативка как и обычно около 35% Пару страниц октрыл в браузере, не важно в каком, и висит секунд 15-20. Что там где подвешивает, ни как понять не могу. Может знает кто????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## Banderlogen

> А ещё постоянно подвисает нет. Не могу понять причину. Процессор загружен 3-5% в этот момент. Оперативка как и обычно около 35% Пару страниц октрыл в браузере, не важно в каком, и висит секунд 15-20. Что там где подвешивает, ни как понять не могу. Может знает кто????????????????????????????????????????


Похожая ситуация была с XP. Там паленый какой-то флеш-плеер для браузера стоял.

----------


## Sanych

Да вроде у меня нормальный флэш. Под ХР по крайней мере пашет без проблем.

----------


## Pasha_49

А  когда висит, проц не грузится? И какая версия семерки?

----------


## Sanych

Версия WINDOWS.7.ULTIMATE.RTM.X86.RETAIL.RUSSIAN А проц я писал выше, не грузиться почти.
И обновления идут только когда платник подключен.

----------


## Sanych

Похоже действительно флэш-плеер кривой был. Поставил другой, не зависает больше. Только когда в нете, траф тянет постоянно входящий. Чё она там грузит?? Но не обновления это точно.

----------


## VirDignus

а ты посмотри при помощи фаервола, вычисли кто тянят.

----------


## Sanych

Да у меня КИС 2010 Не могу разобраться где там что. и вопросов он не задаёт типо обучающий или интерактивный режим. А автоматом лепит правила.

----------


## VirDignus

открываешь главное окно, там есть мониторинг сети, отображает кто активен и какие порты и сколько трафика

----------


## Sanych

Ну есть там левые процессы, но их имя мне ни о чём не говорит. Да и прыгает там всё постоянно. Смотреть не удобно.

----------


## VirDignus

я говорю про эту функцию
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_VirDignus добавил 11.11.2009 в 23:36_
красным выделено

----------


## Sanych

Я понял. У меня просто скрин другой стоит, который Stych давал в теме про Каспера.

----------


## Sanych

*Различия версий Windows 7*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Значит такая вот проблемка у меня. Шрифт системный стал прописной и тонкий какой-то Причём везде. В программах, меню, браузерах. Даже на календаре. Как назад вернуть родной или поменять как кто знает??? 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Stych

Глянь тут может поможет.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Ещё одну вещь забыл спросить. Не открываются файлы с расширением .swf Ни медиа плеер классик от клайт кодек пака, ни КМ плеер, ни чего не показывает. Надо ж как то что бы открывало. Может прогу какую другую??

----------


## Sanych

> Глянь тут может поможет.
> 
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Не совсем то. Там всё про ClearType. А у меня сам шрифт винды сменился.

----------


## Stych

swf / Попробуй через IE 7-8й может.

----------


## vova230

*Корпорация Microsoft выпустила обновление, являющееся "убийцей" более 70 способов обхода активации Windows 7.*


В настоящее время этот "убийца" начал распространяться через Центр загрузок в виде обновления KB971033 для 32-битных и 64-битных редакций Windows 7; чуть позже он станет доступным и через Центр обновления Windows.

Как сообщается на сайте Microsoft, данное обновление технологии активации Windows 7 помогает обнаруживать ошибки активации операционной системы, а также выявлять изменения в системных файлах, предназначенные для незаконного обхода активации ОС.

Как известно, подобная система проверки подлинности ОС появилась еще во времена Windows Vista, но на этот раз Microsoft немного изменила принцип ее работы — теперь "убийца кряков" будет регулярно получать через интернет с сайта Microsoft сведения о новых (только что обнаруженных) способах обхода активации ОС, т.е. будет происходить его автоматическое обновление.

При установке обновления 971033 производится проверка подлинности установленной на компьютере копии Windows 7 и, если ничего подозрительного не обнаружено, никаких сообщений не выводится.

В противном случае, т.е. при выявлении незаконного вмешательства в систему активации, будет выдано соответствующее сообщение. После этого система перейдет в чуточку ограниченный режим: рабочий стол станет черным и регулярно начнет появляться окно с текстом о преимуществах использования лицензионного ПО.

----------


## SDS

*vova230*, 
Вообще - то я 7-ой в ближайших 2 года пользоваться не собираюсь
мне для работы ХР достаточно, но всё равно спасибо.

----------


## BiZ111

*Windows 7 Manager 1.24*

Утилита, которая поможет вам оптимизировать, настроить и очистить Windows 7. Это увеличит скорость вашей системы, совершенствовать систему безопасности, а также удовлетворить все ваши ожидания.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

Кто реально пользуется и объяснит преимущества над ХР ?

----------


## Akasey

я пользуюсь, уже месяца 3 никаких особых преимуществ не вижу. ну оформление если только, немного удобнее в плане пользования (постоянно пользуюсь развернуть на весь экран перетаскиванием окна в верх или в сторону - что-то типа такого). да, система летает на компе, но вот только если порубаться во что (футбол какой - хотя это редко) то подтормаживает весьма заметно, говорят необходимо ставить какую-то утилиту для нормальной работы, не уточнял. единственное что меня раздосадовало, так это то, что при воспроизведении царапанного диска, система конкретно виснет (в ХР у меня тоже висли, но я спокойномог завершить задачу через диспетчера). хз, больше на ум ничего не приходит, вспомню что, напишу.

----------


## AKON

Не знаю как семерка, но в плане оформления, нашел хороший аналог, поставил себе сп3 с оформлением и прочей херью как у семерки, от севентимс, все летает, все красиво, ни лагов и прочей фигни, ничего не хочу менять

----------


## SDS

*AKON*, 
меня то оформление .... мне чтоб не висячило в тупую.

----------


## Sanych

*Новогодние темы для Windows 7* 
Скоро новогодние праздники, и если вы намерены приукрасить облик вашей системы подстать настроению - немного соответствующего контента.
На официальном сайте по оформлению Windows 7 появилась тема Holiday Lights.

*Официальная новогодняя тема для Windows 7* 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Windows 7 News Christmas Themepack*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Что-то я попробовал семерку и мне не понравилось. Некоторые функции не удобные. Так что буду пользоваться старой ХР. Причем именно старой сборкой, у нее меньше глюков вылазит почему-то.

----------


## Serj_2k

> Так что буду пользоваться старой ХР. Причем именно старой сборкой, у нее меньше глюков вылазит почему-то.


я пользовался экспихой с SP2, хотя и третий давно был. чот тож подгеморраивало местами

а семёрка норм. не нравицца, как дефолтный проводник задуман, а так норм

----------


## Sanych

*Microsoft подтверждает готовность SP1 для Windows 7 и Server 2008 R2; релиз для ОЕМ – 15 января!*

Корпорация Microsoft официально подтвердила "золотую" версию Windows 7 SP1.

В своём блог-посте, опубликованном сегодня, но датированным вечером вчерашнего дня, сотрудник отделения Windows Virtualization в Майкрософт Россия сообщил, что финальный билд (сборка) SP1 для Windows 7 и Windows Server 2008 R2 скомпилирован, а номер сборки выглядит следующим образом: 7601.17514.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850. В сообщении также было сказано, что Редмонд планирует опубликовать первый пакет обновления на своём веб-узле уже 15-го января (по тихоокеанскому времени (PST)).

В Редмонде существует очень давняя традиция, согласно которой корпорация выпускает пакеты обновления (Service Pack) по вторникам, поэтому неизвестно, то-ли в Редмонде решились нарушить традицию, то-ли SP1 действительно готов (о чём мы вам сообщали ещё вчера), но в свободном доступе появится лишь во вторник, а 15 января пакет обновления может стать доступным только для ОЕМ партнёров корпорации. Так или иначе, но радует одно: у сотрудников Microsoft уже есть доступ к SP1 через внутренние каналы, а значит, совсем скоро первый пакет обновления должен появиться и в свободном доступе.

Есть ещё один момент, о котором следовало бы упомянуть… существуют так называемые "нулевая" (по сути – первая) и последующие "волны" распространения Service Pack. Во время первой волны будет доступна версия пакета лишь для ОС на оригинальном, английском языке. Русский язык будет добавлен во второй волне распространения пакета SP1. Однако есть и приятная новость: существует способ обхода, при которой можно установить "английский" SP1 на "русскую" Windows 7. Для этого вам придётся установить английский язык интерфейса, сделать его используемым по умолчанию, удалить русский интерфейс, установить пакет обновления SP1, а затем вернуть русский языковой интерфейс. Для кого эта процедура выдаётся слишком сложной и запутанной – рекомендую подождать SP1 с интегрированным русским языком, он не заставит себя долго ждать.

Напомню, что софтверный гигант во вторник, 11 января, выпустил специальное обновление, доступное через Windows Update, которое предназначено для всех без исключения версий ОС Windows 7 и Windows Server 2008 R2. Обновление (KB976902) является чем-то вроде предварительного условия, можно даже сказать предпосылкой, для успешной установки готовящегося к выходу SP1, и для удаления из ОС Windows 7 и Windows Server 2008 R2 всех установленных ранее предварительных версий SP1.

Первый пакет обновления будет включать в себя все накопительные обновления для Windows 7 и Windows Server 2008 R2, вышедшие с момента релиза данных ОС. Кроме того, пользователи серверной ОС получат в своё распоряжение две новых технологии – RemoteFX и Dynamic Memory

----------


## PatR!oT

а эта семерка у меня ничем не удивила , только графический режим который дает большую нагрузку на систему !!!!а так совершенно ничего нового!!!!

----------


## Sanych

*Выход публичной версии Windows 7 SP1 ожидается 22 февраля*

По данным WinRumors, компания Microsoft приступила к поставкам своим партнерам первого Service Pack для ОС Windows 7. Публичная финальная версия SP1 появится в сети 22 февраля. Ранее сообщалось, что первые копии пакета исправлений OEM-производители начали получать в прошлом месяце.

Среди нововведений Windows 7 Service Pack 1 необходимо отметить поддержку технологий RemoteFX и Dynamic Memory. Первая представляет собой платформу для удаленного доступа к компьютерам. Технология Dynamic Memory позволит изменять объем выделяемой оперативной памяти для виртуальных машин без их остановки.
В обновлении будут содержаться патчи, выходившие после релиза операционной системы. Как отметили в Microsoft, основное внимание в SP1 уделяется повышению надежности и стабильности ОС.

----------


## Sanych

Подписчикам MSDN и Technet представлен *SP1 для Windows 7* / Server 2008
На данный момент официально он доступен для подписчиков сервисов MSDN и Technet. В нем содержаться более 800 различных исправлений и обновлений для системы безопасности. Кроме того, для Windows 7 он исправляет проблемы со сторонними службами и сервисами, улучшает поддержку звуковых HDMI устройств, а также решает проблемы печати документов в формате XPS. Для серверного варианта реализована поддержка новых технологий Dynamic Memory, RemoteFX, расширенные средства для масштабирования, поддержку учетных записей MSA, а также повышенную стабильность при работе с дисковыми подсистемами.

----------


## Sanych

*Корпорация Microsoft выпустила пакет обновлений ОС Windows 7 Service Pack 1*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Корпорация Microsoft выпустила пакет обновлений ОС Windows 7 Service Pack 1. Об этом сообщается в официальном блоге Windows. 
Пакет Service Pack 1 можно загрузить бесплатно на сайте Microsoft Download Center - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
Также он будет доступен пользователям компьютеров на базе Windows 7, согласившимся на автоматическую установку обновлений в настройках ОС. 
В пакет SP1 вошли обновления системы безопасности и некритических ошибок, опубликованные с момента выхода Windows 7.

----------


## vova230

Не понравилась мне что-то семерка. будем ждать что-то новое, если появится скоро.

----------


## Sanych

Восьмерка, что ж ещё

----------

